# Off to the vets..



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonny is off to the vets this morning. Last week he was sick 2 mornings. Nothing too awful, just hacked up foamy froth, like white colour. This morning he did the same and it has blood in it! So panicking mummy mode has taken over! Honestly thought it was either the heat as its been mega hot here lately. And also thought it might be travel sickness. As it happened the morning after him being in the car with us. Hasn't happened before!!

Scared Mumma now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no!  I've never experienced that so I don't know what it could be, but I would be scared too. I hope your little Sonny will be ok!


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

They are keeping him in for a few hours and running blood tests  I'm worried! They think its coming from his tummy and not his lungs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Got my Sonny back! Had blood tests-nothing odd or out of place. Needs to go back in morning to double check, but it may be gastritis, but like acid reflux/indigestion for pups! Got antibiotics, liquid for his tummy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily had this a while back with a temperature after meds she was fine


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

glad to hear nothing to serious.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If its in the morning, it could be just his tummy is too empty. When is he fed last? He may need a snack before bedtime if you don't free feed him. When the stomach is empty for too long, the bile builds up and they will vomit it out. This can irritate the esophagus and cause a little bleeding. Good luck with your little one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah it's been in the mornings mostly! No sick this morning though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad Sonny is feeling better! I agree it sounds like just too long between meals. Even just a little tiny bit of food right before bed could help. Something so that Sonny has something in his little stomach while he is asleep.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

So yesterday was the first day Sonny was given his dry food, ate lots! Had chicken just before bed at 11, and has puked up pink froth this morning. Even after his antibiotic and medicine! 

Think it's his food?? The vet said it may be gastritis...? But surely the medicine would help that




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

